# bbq business 101



## bernies bbq (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello there everyone havent been much around lately ...well like to share and also would like to recieve tips, and words of advice on opening a bbq business...To  begin...,I was born and raised in Texas ..so  ive been around it enough to  know a thing or two... Now living in Mexico which i enjoy...Ive done some research and have come to the conclusion that.. their are no authentic bbq places here.. So i began by offering caterings for events .. and has gone very well...After a couple of years and with demand .. people are asking when are we going to open up a set business...Now thats where ive come down a crossroad.. im stumped and dont know what to do... I need someones help... someones experience ..someones opinion on the matter,Anyone out there?? Would gladly appreciate it!!


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 17, 2012)

There are many who have opened brick and mortar BBQ places on here and can give you the knowledge you need!  Keep asking questions to keep your thread in the mainstream!


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 17, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> There are many who have opened brick and mortar BBQ places on here and can give you the knowledge you need!  Keep asking questions to keep your thread in the mainstream!










  and when you get a minute swing by Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can give you a big SMF Welcome, Thanks!


----------



## pfclee23 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey first off just want to wish you good luck and second I wanted to say that my father in law did the same thing your wanting to do but before opening up a brick and mortar he decided to buy a truck with a full kitchen and his smoker. He then would take it to fairs and special events along with being open during lunch and dinner. Just thought Id throw the idea out there but again good luck on your future ideas.


----------



## bysmoker (Feb 17, 2013)

This may be an odd question. When opening a BBQ restaurant which flavor do you choose? Do you do the spicy Texas style or the Memphis sweet. How do you know?


----------



## billsfan53 (Feb 17, 2013)

Sweet Baby Rays


----------



## buggman (Mar 24, 2013)

Sweet baby rays all the way


----------

